# Spitfire recovered in Italy



## volto71 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi all,
I inform you the 14th Oct, romagna air finders (R.A.F.) recovered a 111 Squadron's Spitfire, with his pilot, W/O Coates.

The Spitfire that time couldn’t bury

more pix here:

Recupero Spitfire RAF Cavarzere 14-10-17

Now I'm looking for a picture of JU-R spitfire in Italy,1945..

THX
Alessandro

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## hnx (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice site!!


----------

